# VB und Access Datenbank, Daten drucken?



## babsitz (7. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe in Visual Basic 2005 Express Edition ein Projekt erstellt. In dieses Projekt ist eine Access-Datenbank eingebunden. Jetzt habe ich eine Frage, wie kann ich es machen, dass ich die Daten, die ich über das VB-Programm in die Datenbank eingegeben habe, ausdrucken, bzw. als Bericht o. ä. anzeigen, den ich dann später ausdrucken kann?!

Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt.

Viele Grüße Babsitz


----------



## Alex F. (7. Juli 2007)

meine Gegenfrage ist wenn du unter 2005 entwickelst wieso postest du ins vb6 / 5 forum und nicht im dot net forum denn eigentlich ist 2005 = dot net = .Net oder ?


----------

